# Brother 970 CB-1 problem



## beausmum (Nov 26, 2011)

Does anyone have a cheat sheet or logical diagram for programming the CB-1 console? I learn and then forget before I return to my machine. Any help would be appreciated. I'm mainly interested in using the designs stored in the machine. Thanks


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

beausmum said:


> Does anyone have a cheat sheet or logical diagram for programming the CB-1 console? I learn and then forget before I return to my machine. Any help would be appreciated. I'm mainly interested in using the designs stored in the machine. Thanks


I don't think that you can have a cheat sheet for any knitting machine and believe the best way to learn is to read the manual that came with your machine and have lots of patience.

The 970 machine isn't hard to use...all the small pics on the consul tell you what it is for and what you will be doing if you selected that pic. I find it the easiest electronic machine that was/is available for this reason. I have... and have had....many other Brother electronic models and also once owned a Knitmaster/Singer electronic but for me the 970 outshines them all.
Don't think that you can get on a machine (be it a electronic or a punch card) and knit fabulous knitwear straight away. There is a steep learning curve with them all.

Seeing that the manuals are hard to follow I suggest that you get either a large note book or some A4 size card and rewrite the instructions step by step in a way that you can understand. 
I have used cards for people that I have taught...one card for each different thing that you can do on a machine in easy to follow steps. These can then be propped up behind the machine each time that you want to do whatever is on them.

You have said that you want to do the designs that are in the machine...do you mean the stitch designs? If you actually mean the garment design feature then you need to put these in yourself. If there are garment designs in your machine already these will have been put in by the previous owner and will probably be of no use to you because of style/size issues. I therefore advice that you delete these so that you have a blank page to work from.
Take your time...the machine is well worth using and the more that you use it the easier it will be.


----------



## beausmum (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Sue. Your information is very helpful. I had not even thought of using cards. Since I am just a beginner on this machine, I'm really only interested in selecting patterns not garments. I sat down with the manual last evening and read parts of it for what seemed like the 99th time. Things are becoming clearer.


----------



## beckyors36 (Jan 23, 2013)

Charlene Shafer has one of the best reference books for 970. It's like my bible for the machine called " KH 970 Made Easy"

The only thing I had trouble finding was the ribbing #'s , so i wrote them in the back of the book.

1x1 519
2x1 520
2x2 521
3x3 522
4x4 523


----------



## beckyors36 (Jan 23, 2013)

Charlene Shafer has one of the best reference books for 970. It's like my bible for the machine called " KH 970 Made Easy"

The only thing I had trouble finding was the ribbing #'s , so i wrote them in the back of the book.

1x1 519
2x1 520
2x2 521
3x3 522
4x4 523


----------



## beausmum (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you. I will search for the book.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I bought Charlene Shafer's book "965i Made Easy" and didn't find it any clearer than the manual! So, I just kept doing the same stuff over and over until it sank in! It was just programming the thing that was the problem, but it got easier and easier. I thought for sure the computer was all screwed up....but it was just me!


----------



## beausmum (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm pretty much an old computer geek, but the tech writing for the programming on the CB-1 is difficult. I will just keep trying. Thanks for your input.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Weegie said:


> I bought Charlene Shafer's book "965i Made Easy" and didn't find it any clearer than the manual! So, I just kept doing the same stuff over and over until it sank in! It was just programming the thing that was the problem, but it got easier and easier. I thought for sure the computer was all screwed up....but it was just me!


You must be like me...I am glad to say that I didn't buy a well known person's book on using the 970....it came with the machine. If I had spent the money that was on the price tag for it I would have been livid. The manual told me more than the book and was far easier to understand than the book!
It evidently wasn't just me that found the book a waste of money. Some time later I went to a Guild of Machine Knitters meeting where the author was doing a demo. Someone at the back of the hall asked her "how do you put garment designs in a 970 machine?" She advised the person asking the question to buy her book...when she was told she already had and that it was far worst than the manual to understand her face and neck became the color of beetroot. 
 This is not the same author already named


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

The stitch numbers that Becky has given are for doing ribs using the garter carriage...if you don't own a garter carriage then these can't be used.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Another thing you can do is buy a dry erase board that you can put on a wall or atand, in front of you. Write the directions on it step by step. and number them. Then put a check mark next to each step you have done in a column you can erace and write in again.
I am dyslexic and hypo thyroid and have the same problem of reading something or watching a video and then forgetting what I the instructions I just saw or read right away The board makes it easy to see and follow. Eventually you will remember what you want to do.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

euvid said:


> Another thing you can do is buy a dry erase board that you can put on a wall or atand, in front of you. Write the directions on it step by step. and number them. Then put a check mark next to each step you have done in a column you can erace and write in again.
> I am dyslexic and hypo thyroid and have the same problem of reading something or watching a video and then forgetting what I the instructions I just saw or read right away The board makes it easy to see and follow. Eventually you will remember what you want to do.


The board idea is a good one Euvid.
Every new year I buy a calender for my kitchen that has a wipe clean notice board (complete with pen) above the rip of sheets for each month of the new year. At the end of the year all the months sheets have gone but I still have the wipe clean board. That then replaces the one that I have in my knitting room for making notes on. It's easy to lose scraps of paper but the board is always there.... can't be lost....plus it is used over and over saving paper.


----------



## beausmum (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks to all of you. Such great comments and suggestions.


----------



## kiwiananz (May 22, 2013)

I found some notes on Daisyknits and they were very helpful give it a try. Do'nt give up.

I too find the book a bit intimidating.


----------



## kiwiananz (May 22, 2013)

I'm off to buy a white board. That sound's like a great idea and as you learn each strp you can erase it nad put up the next bit you want to learn thx for the idea.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Weegie said:


> *edit*..... I thought for sure the computer was all screwed up....but it was just me!


 :shock:


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Weegie said:


> *edit*..... I thought for sure the computer was all screwed up....but it was just me!





Azzara said:


> :shock:


I can't believe you let me get away with posting that without saying SOMETHING Weegie
Come to think of it ... it's almost scarey that you didn't post something....
Should I be afraid to come to guild meeting next week? :?


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

The easiest way is to sit at your machine and go through the manual and do everything step by step to position a pattern. After you have done it a few times it becomes second nature

It is an easy machine to use, much easier than a punchcard machine!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Azzara said:


> I can't believe you let me get away with posting that without saying SOMETHING Weegie
> Come to think of it ... it's almost scarey that you didn't post something....
> Should I be afraid to come to guild meeting next week? :?


Don't be afraid (hahaha). I am in a mellow mood. I got a good chuckle out of it! Actually, I posted that so long ago I had to go back to read what it was all about! Sad, right? Hahaha


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm still new to using my KM. Even though it is a punchcard KM, I still have trouble remembering how to set the levers when selecting a certain stitch. What I did was to photo copy the pages out of the manual. Highlighted the important parts and cut to a small size then laminated it. I keep these "cheat sheets" in my 3-ring binder and can grab them when needed. Hope this helps.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> You must be like me...I am glad to say that I didn't buy a well known person's book on using the 970....it came with the machine. If I had spent the money that was on the price tag for it I would have been livid. The manual told me more than the book and was far easier to understand than the book!
> It evidently wasn't just me that found the book a waste of money. Some time later I went to a Guild of Machine Knitters meeting where the author was doing a demo. Someone at the back of the hall asked her "how do you put garment designs in a 970 machine?" She advised the person asking the question to buy her book...when she was told she already had and that it was far worst than the manual to understand her face and neck became the color of beetroot.
> This is not the same author already named


Yes, same book, not Charlene shafer, came with mine. I tried that first and nearly threw machine out the window!

The only good thing about that book, was it made the manual seem so easy and straightforward


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

jaysclark said:


> Yes, same book, not Charlene shafer, came with mine. I tried that first and nearly threw machine out the window!
> The only good thing about that book, was it made the manual seem so easy and straightforward


LOL, I can't imagine HOW an author managed to make a knitting machine manual seem easy and straightforward. I might have to keep my eye out for a copy of that un-named 'other author' just to check it out.


----------



## jane kruse (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm struggling with asymetrical cardigan shape in garment designer on the 970. I have the manual, and Charlenes book, and Diane Bennett's book. But I am missing something. It's not lining up at the end. Sleeve and back I got in. Any suggestions, other then do a pullover, would be appreciated.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Jane I have sent you a PM.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

jane kruse said:


> I'm struggling with asymetrical cardigan shape in garment designer on the 970. I have the manual, and Charlenes book, and Diane Bennett's book. But I am missing something. It's not lining up at the end. Sleeve and back I got in. Any suggestions, other then do a pullover, would be appreciated.


I have a video on asymmetrical pattern input on my you tube channel. (June Clark)


----------



## jane kruse (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow, I missed that! I thought you just covered the symmetrical. I'm staying to understand, I will check it out. Thank you!


----------



## jane kruse (Nov 5, 2013)

June, I'm missing it , if it's part of your introduction to garment design video, which I've watched several times, always worthwhile. But I think you just put a symmetrical back. I'll look at your other videos. I've had better luck today, but would like to see your video. Thanks for doing it, even if I haven't found it,


----------



## jane kruse (Nov 5, 2013)

I see it, I'll watch it now!
THANK you so very much! 
Jane


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

There is a later version of Charlene's book that combines the KH 970 Made Easy with Charting with the KH 970. I'd suggest getting this later version, as it really helped me with charting on the CB-1.

ISBN 9781499518979 available on Amazon.


----------



## jane kruse (Nov 5, 2013)

WOW, I never knew about her other book. And I thought I had eveything she put out. Thank you. June Clark video was good, and sue Gale has sent tips. I'll add that book, it's really quite addicting, love figuring things out, was almost ready to give up, but it's coming together.


----------

